# Weapons, and Hearing



## joseph63000 (29 May 2011)

Hello everyone!
I'm very sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong forum, I'm new here. 
I'm a late high school student right now planning to go into engineering and eventually I might get a career in the Armed Forces. The only thing that is holding me back to saying I'm sure I'll get one in the Armed forces is one thing. Hearing. What I am wondering is the weapon I will be using, will it be loud enough to cause hearing loss/damage? If so, will I be permitted to wear earplugs during exercises and (if there is a few seconds to spare), on duty? I'll be going into the army with near excellent hearing, I don't want to be coming out deaf. Anyone with similar experiences? This is what is stopping me from being sure, I would greatly appreciate input to my situation. 
Thank You, All!
Joseph


----------



## medicineman (29 May 2011)

Yes the weapon can injure your ears and yes definitely you'll have hearing protection and required at certain times to wear it and encouraged others (you can't always predict when a firefight will happen or something goes bang a little too close to you).

MM


----------



## Quiet~One (30 May 2011)

Hello,

I'm a first time poster, but have had some experience in this area.

First things first I guess..., mods, I've read the required reading for first time posters and new members of these forums.

So, I've had some hearing loss in the military.  It may happen, depending on your trade, but you will always have access to ear muffs, ear plugs and the other requisite safety gear... That said, it's always very important to protect your hearing, depending on the trade, whether it's in the air force on a flight line, navy below decks, army in a firefight, you can end up losing your hearing.  But like you said, you'll be in the army, the weapons we use are the standard gamut of infantry weapons authorized by the CF.  Depending on the engineer trade you do, you'll be exposed to explosions from other items as well.

One small piece of advice.  Make sure the rubber ring of the Carl Gustav is on.  Before you fire it.

But, if you're willing to protect yourself, you shouldn't have any major problems.  That said, like medicineman said, you can't always predict something like a firefight, mortar bombs or random stuff like that.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lethalLemon (30 May 2011)

I own and use a pair of Combat Arms ear defenders for going out to the range and when on hunting trips. They're CSA certified and everything, they're designed so that high-decibel sound and noise like firearms, machinery etc. is filtered out for your protection yet you're still able to hear weapon bolts, conversation and movement in the trees.

http://www.srstactical.com/communications/ear-plugs/combat-arms-earplugs-*-corded-single*end-version/370*1031.html

I like them, they're inexpensive. Maybe see about getting a pair?


----------



## NavyShooter (30 May 2011)

I've been on a couple of ranges over the years, and have been exposed to weapons firings, from .22, 9mm, 5.56, 7.62, .338, .50, etc.

Ear plugs or muffs during training are a "good plan" and practically mandatory.  

One thing to note when on a small arms range, when doing butts duty, it's generally a good idea to have some sort of hearing protection.   I noted that when I started to wear ear-muffs in the butts, my hearing generally didn't get much worse, and in fact, my last medical showed that it's improved!  

Of note, I generally fire between 5-10,000 rounds in an average year, and when firing rifle, I use Howard Leight Max-33 ear-plugs (the best I've found for hearing protection) since they don't affect my cheek-weld.  When firing pistol or working the butts, I generally wear a set of Peltor Comtacs, active electronic muffs, so I can carry on conversation between matches, and hear range commands well.

I got a set of custom moulded in-ear plugs about 2 years ago, and find that they work quite well.  It's easy to stuff 'em into my ears (no rolling of the plugs to get 'em in like with the foamies.)

You only get one set of ears, and I recommend protecting them.  

NS


----------



## BDTyre (30 May 2011)

No one is going to jack you up for wearing ear pro. Wear it.

(Anecdotally, I have been told that VAC will make things difficult if you put in a hearing loss claim and weren't wearing ear pro when the incident occured).


----------



## joseph63000 (30 May 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. 
What I understand is the army will issue me some earplugs? Or will I have to buy some myself? I am glad it is encouraged to wear them and it won't cause me trouble, so I can protect my hearing. This got me a step closer into  choosing the Canadian Forces for my career. I will look into those Combat earplugs and test them out with my friend, see how well they work and see what to expect in the army. I will always have hearing protection on me at all times in the army. I always have at least 2 earplugs in my wallet and the wallet is with me all the time too, so it's all good. I feel I have responsibilities to protect my health and keep it optimal, even into my career. Thank you all for your replies, they helped. 
Joseph


----------



## dangerboy (30 May 2011)

joseph63000 said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your replies.
> What I understand is the army will issue me some earplugs? Or will I have to buy some myself?



The army will give you earplugs, whenever you go to the range for example there is almost always a box of ear plugs available.  Some people will also buy their own as they like a certain brand or style.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 May 2011)

All this info could've been found, already here, by doing a search.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

